# PART IDENTICATION



## Marc Moreau (Feb 27, 2020)

I am working on the restoration of my Ultilathe LD 12 x 30, I find those 2 little parts  ,to give you an idea beside, is a 1/4 inch bolt, if you know where they come from please let me know.


----------



## Brent H (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Marc, 

Where did you find the parts?  They may be locating pins from the various things that bolt back onto your lathe - the gearbox housing, the feed and lead screw bearing?

There is not much data or pictures on the casing designs of the lathes - are they threaded in the back to allow withdraw?  Sadly I am not home to have a look for you.


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 27, 2020)

Marc, those are part of the D1-4 spindle nose. They have a spring in the back (it goes inside the hole) and the point engages in the locking cams to give a “unlocked” detent.

it is this part right here (in red)





this is from a SM 1340, but your 1220 Utilathe is the same. They prevent the cams from falling out, and provide the detent.

You should have three of them. I was missing some on mine and one was chewed up. So I just made three from mild steel.


----------



## Brent H (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Robin, 

That was my first thought but the pins look to only have a flat on the one side and the spindle nose pins show a flat on two sides - maybe an older design with just the one flat?  

I only took my D1-3 collar apart once for a cleaning - didn't photo the event....oops


----------



## Brent H (Feb 27, 2020)

Part Number 24 ?


----------



## Marc Moreau (Feb 27, 2020)

Just find it


----------



## RobinHood (Feb 27, 2020)

Brent H said:


> Part Number 24 ?



yup.

It could be the difference between a D1-3 vs D1-4? One flat only vs 2. Not sure.


----------

